# Lap Partial Nephrectomy



## janet0221 (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you able to separately bill for us guidance 76998 with 50543? Or is this part of the procedure?  Thanks!


----------



## svt96cobra (Apr 3, 2012)

According to the AUA guidelines, they are not bundled, but it may depend on your payor. I would bill them both if your physician has both documented. They may ask for the notes prior to payment.


----------

